

Choice quotes from Startup School 2012 - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/choice-quotes-from-startup-school/

======
reillyse
driving up from LA tonight, going to camp in the hills and swoop down for
Startup School tomorrow morning. Should be good!

------
cphoover
you've got to pay the toll troll to get into the boy's hole

